# Reutilizar tarjeta modem !!



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2006)

Buenas, necesito ayuda... existe la posibilidad de compartir internet ocupando solo la tarjeta del modem, haciendo un circuito aparte o como sea.. agradesco su ayuda...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 27, 2006)

solo con un router adsl


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 27, 2006)

Hay una forma de conectar las pc con un cable directo y solo una tiene modem.

Mas información en este link:

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/dccics.html


----------

